# In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday.



## irishbarman (28 Jun 2009)

I'm in my job 6 years, I was on contract  up till next week I was fired on the spot last Tuesday by my boss. My boss gave me no reason what so ever. 

Some people have told me to take him to court. 

Some have said take him to a tribunal or said i don't need legal representation. 

Some say i should join a union. 

Anyone being through this able to advice me?


----------



## Calebs Dad (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

would need to more to comment further. Did you get a letter explaining why you were fired


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

It is a bit late to be thinking about joining a union. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Sconhome (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

If you are out of contract next week there was no need to fire you last week. Could easily have allowed your contract to expire.

Are you sure you gave him no reason to fire you? You should have been through a disciplinary process unless gross misconduct was the reason. If it was an arbitrary decision to fire you with no justification get advice from Citizens bureau or a solicitor.

Without a reason from your ex-boss it will be hard to form a basis for a claim / case of unfair dismissal.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

write down as soon as possible your memory of how/when/where it happened. your boss cannot fire you without going through the necessary warnings procedures. if you have any witnesses to the decision, ask them for their version of what happened also. as you were employed for more than 3 years my understanding is that you have permanent rights.
check here for more details
[broken link removed]


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*



dereko1969 said:


> write down as soon as possible your memory of how/when/where it happened. your boss cannot fire you without going through the necessary warnings procedures. if you have any witnesses to the decision, ask them for their version of what happened also. *as you were employed for more than 3 years my understanding is that you have permanent rights*.
> check here for more details
> [broken link removed]


 If you're in employment for more than 1 year, you can take a case for unfair dismissal. It can be less than that if it's to do with race, gender, maternity etc.


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*



irishbarman said:


> I'm in my job 6 years, I was on contract up till next week I was fired on the spot last Tuesday by my boss. My boss gave me no reason what so ever.
> 
> Some people have told me to take him to court.
> 
> ...


 You don't need legal representation to take a case to the EAT. The form you need to complete is a T1A.

[broken link removed]


----------



## cloughy (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

dont think you can take a case for unfair dismissal more rather breach of contract if you were a contractor.

Agreed should have let the contract finish and then don't renew. You need to find out why contract was terminated and seek payment of final amount


----------



## mathepac (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*



irishbarman said:


> ... I was on contract  up till next week I was fired on the spot last Tuesday by my boss. My boss gave me no reason what so ever...


What does the contract say about notice periods, if anything?


irishbarman said:


> ...  Some people have told me to take him to court...


On what basis?


irishbarman said:


> ... Some have said take him to a tribunal ...


 What kind of tribunal do they mean?


irishbarman said:


> ...  Some say i should join a union...


  Too late I'd have thought.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

Assuming there was no performance or other issues which would give grounds for dismissal, you could have been sacked so that your employer would not have to pay you redundancy at contract end.

The attached may give you some guidance as to your rights

[broken link removed]

I suggest you make an appointment in the first instance at the Citizens Advice Bureau


----------



## irishbarman (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: In job for last 6 years, contract up next week, fired without reason last Tuesday*

thank you all for your replys  i ws given no rason what so ever but have since being contacted by my ex employer to say he is going to pay  me redundacy


----------

